# Wanted owner of R34 Vspec MNP2 (002574)



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

If the owner is on here of 

R34 GTR V spec BNR34-002574 in Midnight Purple 2

Please contact me

Thanks


----------



## Saraza15 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi have just seen this post as I joined the group.

I'm the owner of this car can I help at all?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

It is sorted now, I got in touch with the importers.

Kind Regards


----------

